# Chrome



## JohnA (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone have a recommendation for someone to rechrome some krate rims?


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 28, 2020)

Depends on where you're at?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2020)

Says he's from Arlinton Hts, IL. / Chgo area.
I used to use Proctor's Metal Plating in Mi. / Brian Proctor,  Now Kro-Pro LLC Chrome
Address: 1004 E Broadway Ave, Norton Shores, MI 49444
Phone: (800) 383-4277

Hours:
*Closes soon* ⋅ 5PM ⋅ Opens 9AM Wed

Tuesday9AM–5PMWednesday9AM–5PMThursday9AM–5PMFriday9AM–5PMSaturdayClosedSundayClosedMonday9AM–5PM


----------



## JohnA (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks Wiz!


----------



## JohnA (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like Proctor's is no more
anyone else have a chrome company??


----------



## nick tures (Jul 29, 2020)

*Quality Plating   in sterling il      guys name is Gary  *

Hours:


Wednesday8AM–4PMThursday10AM–4PMFriday8AM–4PMSaturdayClosedSundayClosedMonday8AM–4PMTuesday8AM–4PM
Suggest an edit



Phone: (815) 626-5223


----------



## JohnA (Jul 29, 2020)

have you used them for bicycle parts?  Doesn't say anything on their website about experience in this.  Have read other places to be careful about using platers that put the chrome on too heavy and you lose the fine details.  wouldn't want to lose the knurling and S2 markings...


----------



## JohnA (Jul 29, 2020)

my bad, just found the price list for bike parts.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 12, 2020)

JohnA said:


> have you used them for bicycle parts?  Doesn't say anything on their website about experience in this.  Have read other places to be careful about using platers that put the chrome on too heavy and you lose the fine details.  wouldn't want to lose the knurling and S2 markings...



just saw this now,  i used them for a midget sissy bar and the crank arm turned out very nice


----------



## vincev (Aug 17, 2020)

Would it be cheaper to just find some nice rims ?


----------

